# What am I wearing you may ask....



## W. C. Bartlett

I would also like to welcome you to the Aquadive forum and I am wearing the Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100


































In my opinion a very cool watch and long overdue.


----------



## boboo1421

the ceramic bezel insert looks like sapphire bezel insert?
How the lume looks like?

Must have to introduce the lume for a dive watch!


----------



## DEMO111

Looking good Bill. |> |>

Are these watches ready to order now? Reading the web site I was under the impression they were pre-order right now and delivery in December.


----------



## SeikoSickness

OK, I have to ask the obvious question. How does the 47 mm case compare to the original Zinex (Zixen) Trimix? I'd like to know if the dimensions are close since I really like my Trimix.


----------



## Crue4

Very sweet looking piece....


----------



## DEMO111

Yeah Marcin, I was thinking the same thing. I know the 2000m Trimix is 46mm dia. x 18mm high. 

The Aquadive 100 is 42mm dia. by 15mm high. 
The Aquadive 300 is 47mm dia. by 20mm high.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

They are pre-order. You should should look at the DLC version of this watch, I drooled over it.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

THe bezel insert is scratch free ceramic.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

The Aquadive case design dates back to 1962 , so Aquadive is the originator. I have had watches that measured up to 48mm and my wrist measures approx. 7 1/4 and it was not over powering, I have not had the chance to view the 47mm model and I would not foresee it being a problem. but if you are in the Brooklyn, NY area of Williamsburg, we will be holding the Aqaudive launch at Banters at 7:00PM, all are welcome to attend.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Please note that the watch I am wearing is 42mm in diameter not 47.​


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Just went to the darkest part of my house, bathroom and the lume is good, will take a pic later and post it.



boboo1421 said:


> the ceramic bezel insert looks like sapphire bezel insert?
> How the lume looks like?
> 
> Must have to introduce the lume for a dive watch!


----------



## skay944

Can you take a wrist shot?



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Just went to the darkest part of my house, bathroom and the lume is good, will take a pic later and post it.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

For your information, the only watch on back order is the DLC model.


----------



## rajenmaniar

Lovely, Bill.
These do look smashing.
I ended up ordering the SS100 and the Vintage NOS model and also preordered the SS300 and the DLC 100.


----------



## richc1958

Great looking watches.....I really like the vintage NOS diver


----------



## fastward

Looks good, Bill|>


----------



## DEMO111

rajenmaniar said:


> Lovely, Bill.
> These do look smashing.
> I ended up ordering the SS100 and the Vintage NOS model and also preordered the SS300 and the DLC 100.


Rajenmaniar nice going! You are going to clean them out of stock before I even place an order. :-d


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Th only one on pre-order is the DLC version.



DEMO111 said:


> Looking good Bill. |> |>
> 
> Are these watches ready to order now? Reading the web site I was under the impression they were pre-order right now and delivery in December.


----------



## DEMO111

Thanks Bill,

Now I just need to decide on which size I like best... 100 or 300.


----------



## jstroh

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Th only one on pre-order is the DLC version.


That's just for the 100, not the 300, right?


----------



## SeikoSickness

DEMO111 said:


> Now I just need to decide on which size I like best... 100 or 300.


Bigger is ALWAYS better!!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

My motto...



SeikoSickness said:


> Bigger is ALWAYS better!!!!


----------



## Beedoo

The DLC Bathyscaphe 100 looks awesome!! :-!

Just one question though: judged from the pics, it looks like the bezel markings are not lumed. Is this true?
I hope that at least the triangle is lumed...! :think:


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Wrist shot from my phone....










This is the 42mm version and my wrist size is 7 1/4.



skay944 said:


> Can you take a wrist shot?


----------



## DEMO111

WOW Bill.... that looks amazing on your wrist!



W. C. Bartlett said:


> if you are in the Brooklyn, NY area of Williamsburg, we will be holding the Aqaudive launch at Banters at 7:00PM, all are welcome to attend.


I would really like to attend but it is about a six hour drive one way for me from the upstate area. I look forward to hearing about it though.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I agree that are great looking watches and thanks.

Bill



rajenmaniar said:


> Lovely, Bill.
> These do look smashing.
> I ended up ordering the SS100 and the Vintage NOS model and also preordered the SS300 and the DLC 100.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Bezel inlay is not currently lumed. That will follow in subsequent versions of the bezel.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Well Demo place an order then.



DEMO111 said:


> Rajenmaniar nice going! You are going to clean them out of stock before I even place an order. :-d


----------



## Aquadive mod1

This brand relaunch has been in the works for over 3 years. It was a long wait seeing that first CAD drawing back in 2008.

Enjoy the pics!

My very early one-off PVD prototype on 7" wrist. I love the hidden HRV between the lugs. Looks much better, and doesn't ruin the flow of the case line in that location.









































Lume on the vintage NOS. Nothing like a funky retro domed crystal!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

That black one is .....I am at a loss for words and that rarely happens.



Aquadive said:


> This brand relaunch has been in the works for over 3 years. It was a long wait seeing that first CAD drawing back in 2008.
> 
> Enjoy the pics!
> 
> My very early one-off PVD prototype on 7" wrist. I love the hidden HRV between the lugs. Looks much better, and doesn't ruin the flow of the case line in that location.
> 
> View attachment 557265
> 
> 
> View attachment 557266
> 
> 
> View attachment 557267
> 
> 
> View attachment 557278
> 
> 
> View attachment 557279
> 
> 
> Lume on the vintage NOS. Nothing like a funky retro domed crystal!
> 
> View attachment 557255
> 
> 
> View attachment 557256
> 
> 
> View attachment 557257
> 
> 
> View attachment 557258
> 
> 
> View attachment 557259
> 
> 
> View attachment 557260
> 
> 
> View attachment 557261
> 
> 
> View attachment 557262
> 
> 
> View attachment 557264


----------



## DEMO111

Order placed for the stainless steel 300. :-!

Now the wait begins.


----------



## fastward

DEMO111 said:


> Order placed for the stainless steel 300. :-!
> 
> Now the wait begins.


Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Will take pics and post them.



DEMO111 said:


> WOW Bill.... that looks amazing on your wrist!
> 
> I would really like to attend but it is about a six hour drive one way for me from the upstate area. I look forward to hearing about it though.


----------



## jetpilot

We need more pics of the 300. Like some wrist shots?.....


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

See what I can do....



jetpilot said:


> We need more pics of the 300. Like some wrist shots?.....


----------



## jetpilot

Thanks.


----------



## roo7

Love that dome crystal on the vintage nos.


----------



## Rick-Holland

beautiful watch .... like everything of it.
size, dial, bezel, hands ..... but just ordered a cool enzo mechana so maybe later?


----------



## spen

Hi sir, I really like the NOS vintage watch. But I just don't understand why u want to replace the movement into ETA. Since is NOS.


----------



## DEMO111

Any chance we can see additional photos of the 300. How about a wrist shot of the 300. All I've seen is the one photo on the web site, any additional photos would be very helpfull.

Thanks.


----------



## jswing

Ordered the s/s 100, can't wait!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I have been wearing mine all week.



jswing said:


> Ordered the s/s 100, can't wait!


----------



## fristil

Been away from the forum for a year and this is what I missed :-D one of the nicest piece I've seen in years!
Have a 40th birthday coming up next month, maybe this will be THE present 

Question:
*Pre-order Price and price for AQUADIVE owners: $1290.00 for the stainess steel model and $1490.00 for the DLC coated model.*

Don't understand the pre-order price: for aquadive owners???!!!! do I have to buy one to get the 2nd for a pre-order price or do I have to chase down an old watch, take a photo of it and send it to aquadive to prove i'm an aquadive owner?

Anyway, super nice watch!

//Mike


----------



## Aquadive mod2

fristil said:


> Been away from the forum for a year and this is what I missed :-D one of the nicest piece I've seen in years!
> Have a 40th birthday coming up next month, maybe this will be THE present
> 
> Question:
> *Pre-order Price and price for AQUADIVE owners: $1290.00 for the stainess steel model and $1490.00 for the DLC coated model.*
> 
> Don't understand the pre-order price: for aquadive owners???!!!! do I have to buy one to get the 2nd for a pre-order price or do I have to chase down an old watch, take a photo of it and send it to aquadive to prove i'm an aquadive owner?
> 
> Anyway, super nice watch!
> 
> //Mike


Hi, this is the nicest comment made in years about a new release 

The price is for aquadive owners from the 60s & 70s, but also for everyone who orders until December 31st.

Aquadive watches


----------



## DEMO111

fastward said:


> Looking forward to your pictures!


Yeah, I'll post up lots of photos including lume and wrist shots.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Have made inquiries and waiting.



DEMO111 said:


> Any chance we can see additional photos of the 300. How about a wrist shot of the 300. All I've seen is the one photo on the web site, any additional photos would be very helpfull.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## jswing

W. C. Bartlett said:


> I have been wearing mine all week.


And hopefully I'll be wearing mine all next week. I have to say, I was on a strict buying moratorium, but I had to break it for this one, this really is one of the coolest releases in a long time. Love the look,the specs, everything about it. Really looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Aquadive will be pleased.



jswing said:


> And hopefully I'll be wearing mine all next week. I have to say, I was on a strict buying moratorium, but I had to break it for this one, this really is one of the coolest releases in a long time. Love the look,the specs, everything about it. Really looking forward to it's arrival.


----------



## Beedoo

Aquadive said:


> Bezel inlay is not currently lumed. That will follow in subsequent versions of the bezel.


Thanks for your clarifications. unfortunately, that's a deal breaker for me: I need at least a lume pip on the bezel. Hence, I'll have to wait for subsequent versions (good for my bank account...! ;-) ).


----------



## Aquadive mod1

I'll be in Brooklyn, NY the weekend of Dec 2nd, 3rd, and 4th with samples of the models, and there will be plenty of pics then.


----------



## Aquadive mod1

aquadivewatches said:


> Hi, this is the nicest comment made in years about a new release
> 
> The price is for aquadive owners from the 60s & 70s, but also for everyone who orders until December 31st.
> 
> Aquadive watches


I second that! Like my dearly departed mom used to say; _If you can't say something nice, then don't say anything at all. _


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76

Count me in as another happy camper and future proud owner of a Bathyscaphe 100 SS, thanks for the Bartlet enabling! Have just placed and paid for my order! 

Can't wait until the watch finally makes into my home! It will be a long wait......


----------



## Aquadive mod1

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> Count me in as another happy camper and future proud owner of a Bathyscaphe 100 SS, thanks for the Bartlet enabling! Have just placed and paid for my order!
> 
> Can't wait until the watch finally makes into my home! It will be a long wait......


Congrats Chris! Enjoy it and wear it in great health. You've got good taste if you love TUNA's. I've owned 12 of the Seiko 300m, 600m (various models), and 1000m over the years. Great watches and iconic divers! The pics of the BS 100 don't do it justice.


----------



## Deepdive

SeikoSickness said:


> OK, I have to ask the obvious question. How does the 47 mm case compare to the original Zinex (Zixen) Trimix? I'd like to know if the dimensions are close since I really like my Trimix.


I will know that in a week, I have that trimix 2000m on a way and BS300 already home, my favorite!

I am pretty sure BS will looks smaller than trimix!

See that pics... with DSR1000 which is 44mm...


----------



## Deepdive

btw, what is more brittle generally, ceramic or sapphire bezels?



roth2006 said:


> THe bezel insert is scratch free ceramic


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I had the DSR1000 was not happy with the bracelet fit on one and returned it. Sold the watch shortly thereafter. The BS300 is a well balanced watch and wears well but is a beast of a watch at 47mm.



Deepdive said:


> I will know that in a week, I have that trimix 2000m on a way and BS300 already home, my favorite!
> 
> I am pretty sure BS will looks smaller than trimix!
> 
> See that pics... with DSR1000 which is 44mm...


----------



## Damradas

A few pics of my BS 300:


----------

